# RTP Area: Been to These Shops?



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey all. I accidently stumbled on two gun shops in the area, or at least what appear to be gun shops. I've never heard of them. We've got Gunner's Alley in Cary and Tarheel Arms in Raleigh. Anyone ever been to either or both? Found them via Yahoo! and may be driving around town in the next few days to check them out. Just curious if anyone has any experience with them or knows anything about them?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Dealt with WWW.gunners alley.com and found them reliable.


----------



## Natureboypkr (Jul 24, 2007)

*Davi's*

Davi's Indoor range have a great selection of firearms to choose from


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Never heard of them.

The website for Gunner's Alley says they are just holsters/accessories. They also have 2 locations listed, only 1 of which says it's a retail location.



Natureboypkr said:


> Davi's Indoor range have a great selection of firearms to choose from


I think She knows _all_ about Davi's.:smt023


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

I bought my ishot range bag from Gunner's Alley online...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

No experience with them. I've only shopped locally at Personal Defense & Handgun on Tryon and Young's Guns in Apex. P D & H isn't bad, but their selection, especially for accessories is limited. Young's Gun, well, I won't be shopping there any time soon. 

With my schedule it's easier to shop online.


----------

